# 2005 Altima taillights



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

i was wondering since the 05 come with alteazzas would i be able to buy the 05 taillights and put them on my 04? or would they not fit cuz i want those soo bad they look hot! afterwards my baby would be stunning!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

altima04 said:


> i was wondering since the 05 come with alteazzas would i be able to buy the 05 taillights and put them on my 04? or would they not fit cuz i want those soo bad they look hot! afterwards my baby would be stunning!


What's wrong with the 04's?

is alteazzas a word?


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

myoung said:


> What's wrong with the 04's?
> 
> is alteazzas a word?


wat car do u have?? do u know what altezzas are? they are the taillights that have red and like silver they dont have that orange shit on the back like the 04's and since they have no aftermarket taillights for altima i want the 05's


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

no never heard of alteazzas, heard of Altezza's,,,and chuckle everytime I see them on a Civic or Pickup Truck

Why would you want some chessy lights.. Altimas have have one the best looking tails already,,


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

altima04 said:


> wat car do u have??


why? wat car do u have?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

They should fit..the only difference between the '04 and '05 tailights is that the '05s are all red, versus one red and one orange light. The size is the same.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

Coco said:


> They should fit..the only difference between the '04 and '05 tailights is that the '05s are all red, versus one red and one orange light. The size is the same.


yea thats wat i meant o so they are the same? ok thats tight i might do that! yea i like the all red i dont like that big orange part!


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Coco said:


> They should fit..the only difference between the '04 and '05 tailights is that the '05s are all red, versus one red and one orange light. The size is the same.


Yup.. size is the same, only colour is changed... I know cuz my car's got 'em and yours doesn't.. :fluffy:


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

blitzboi said:


> Yup.. size is the same, only colour is changed... I know cuz my car's got 'em and yours doesn't.. :fluffy:


aight damn u brag too much!


----------

